# Christopher Ward C2Le



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

Had this for a month or two now thought it was about time I got round to taking some photos 

Its a lovely watch, seems well made and has a nice quality feel to it, would highly recommend CW :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)




----------

